
Here's why Bitcoin will be bigger than the internet - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/how-bitcoin-may-have-more-impact-than-the-internet-2015-2
======
astrodust
Saying a subset of the internet will be bigger than the internet is a complete
failure of logic.

